
Totally amazing hack: Use an elevator without stopping - domino
http://garrysub.posterous.com/totally-amazing-hack-use-an-elevator-without
======
dotBen
I remember when this was a meme back in 2005
(<http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2005/08/elevator-hacks/>)

I guess it's time for it to go round again for the next generation!

------
irons
Seems like only a few hours ago that
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1883748> was asserting that the door-
closing button in most elevators is a no-op.

------
ryanto
Coming from someone who spends a lot of time in Hotels... This hack works in
_very_ few elevators.

------
prodigal_erik
If this worked and everyone did it, elevator throughput would plummet and you
would wait a lot longer when calling one. Tragedy of the commons: why we can't
have nice things.

------
locopati
because your couple of extra minutes are more important than everyone else's
who may be waiting - same type of problem as the people who hold subway doors
delaying hundreds for the sake of a few

------
noelchurchill
I'll definitely try this tomorrow morning at work. It would be great if it
works on the way down as we're on the top floor!

~~~
dekz
I'm going to try this in about 5 minutes, hopefully I will have phone
reception in the elevator to update if I get stuck.

